# Gnuleris sous OS X



## alander (13 Mars 2007)

Je ne trouve pas de version de gnumeric pour mac sur le site, qqn sait il me dire ou je peux en trouver une ?

Merci!


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Mars 2007)

alander a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas de version de gnumeric pour mac sur le site, qqn sait il me dire ou je peux en trouver une ?
> 
> Merci!


Tu peux l'installer via MacPort, il faudra X11 pourqu'il fonctionne.

http://www.macports.org/
-> installe
puis dans le terminal :
$ sudo port install gnumeric


----------



## FjRond (14 Mars 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Tu peux l'installer via MacPort, il faudra X11 pourqu'il fonctionne.
> 
> http://www.macports.org/
> -> installe
> ...



Après l'installation de MacPort, commencer par sa mise à jour:

```
sudo port -d selfupdate
```


----------



## Captain_X (14 Mars 2007)

sinon => Fink


----------



## alander (15 Mars 2007)

Je fais comment pour installer gnumeric une fois que fink est installé ?
Merci !


----------



## Captain_X (15 Mars 2007)

avec fink commander avec une interface graphique sinon

dans terminal avec la commande fink install


----------



## alander (15 Mars 2007)

Je ne trouve pas gnumeric dans les logiciels présent via fink commander, et qd j essaie ds le terminal fink install gnumeric j'ai comme réponse :
Failed: no package found for specification 'gnumeric'!


donc où est mon erreur ?


----------



## Captain_X (15 Mars 2007)

tu peux ajouter le package ici...

http://pdb.finkproject.org/pdb/package.php/gnumeric


----------



## alander (15 Mars 2007)

Je ne vois pas très bien comment il faut faire ???


----------



## FjRond (15 Mars 2007)

alander a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas gnumeric dans les logiciels présent via fink commander, et qd j essaie ds le terminal fink install gnumeric j'ai comme réponse :
> Failed: no package found for specification 'gnumeric'!
> 
> 
> donc où est mon erreur ?


C'est normal; gnumeric est un unstable. Il faut d'abord configurer fink pour les unstable. Avec le Terminal, éditer le fichier /sw/etc/fink.conf à l'aide de la commande pico et ajouter à la ligne Trees "unstable/main unstable/crypto" :

```
$ sudo pico /sw/etc/fink.conf
passwd
```
Il faut avoir ceci en une seule ligne :

```
Trees: local/main stable/main stable/crypto unstable/main unstable/crypto
```
Pour valider et fermer pico, taper Ctrl-X Y.
Ensuite commencer par la mise à jour de fink:

```
$ fink selfupdate
passwd
```
Puis installer gnumeric :

```
$ fink install gnumeric
passwd
```
Tout cela est bien sûr très clairement expliqué dans la documentation de fink.


----------



## Captain_X (15 Mars 2007)

ou dans les prefs de fink commander y'a juste une case &#224; cocher


----------



## alander (15 Mars 2007)

Après avoir tenté d'installer gnumeric à plusieurs reprises le mess suivant apparaît :

### execution of /var/tmp/tmp.0.azvM24 failed, exit code 1
Removing build lock...
/sw/bin/dpkg-lockwait -r fink-buildlock-dev-tools-0-1
(Reading database ... 4142 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing fink-buildlock-dev-tools-0-1 ...
Failed: phase compiling: dev-tools-0-1 failed


Comment remedier à ce problème ?


Merci


----------



## Captain_X (15 Mars 2007)

tu as les dev-tools d'apple? c'est gratos => google


----------



## FjRond (15 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ou dans les prefs de fink commander y'a juste une case &#224; cocher


Je n'utilise pas fink commander.


Captain_X a dit:


> tu as les dev-tools d'apple? c'est gratos => google


Xcode 2.4.1 : 924 Mo. Il y a juste &#224; ouvrir un compte qui n'engage &#224; rien.


----------



## alander (17 Mars 2007)

Encore un problème :

Ca fait une heure que j'ai lancé la commande pour installer gnumeric et le terminal affiche toujours des lignes de code ...

N y a t il vraiment pas un moyen simple d'installer ce foutu logiciel comme sur un PC ???


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Mars 2007)

alander a dit:


> Encore un problème :
> 
> Ca fait une heure que j'ai lancé la commande pour installer gnumeric et le terminal affiche toujours des lignes de code ...
> 
> N y a t il vraiment pas un moyen simple d'installer ce foutu logiciel comme sur un PC ???


Gnumeric est un gros logiciel, c'est normal que la compilation et la configuration etc.. prenne du temps.

Pourquoi vouloir absolument Gnumeric ? tu peux utiliser OpenOffice &#231;a s'installe tr&#232;s simplement et le module tableur (Calc) marche tr&#232;s bien.
Ou NeoOffice (bient&#244;t il y aura aussi KOffice en natif, et OpenOffice aussi).


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2007)

Pour avoir Gnumeric, il faut construire un nombre int&#233;ressant (!) de biblioth&#232;ques, est c'est assez long. Tout GTK, pango, GLib etc. si mes souvenirs sont bons.

Si cela te fatigue, il faut prendre du tout fait, comme te le conseille p4bl0.


----------



## FjRond (17 Mars 2007)

alander a dit:


> N y a t il vraiment pas un moyen simple d'installer ce foutu logiciel comme sur un PC ???


Je ne pense pas qu'il soit plus simple de compiler les sources d'un logiciel sur un PC sous Windows.
Quant à un PC sous Linux, c'est comme Mac OS X.


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2007)

Il faut quand m&#234;me reconna&#238;tre qu'avec Linux et d'autres (*BSD) tout ceci vient sous forme de paquetages bien pratiques car pr&#234;ts &#224; l'emploi. C'est une autre paire de manche pour Darwin/Mac OS X.


----------



## alander (18 Mars 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Gnumeric est un gros logiciel, c'est normal que la compilation et la configuration etc.. prenne du temps.
> 
> Pourquoi vouloir absolument Gnumeric ? tu peux utiliser OpenOffice ça s'installe très simplement et le module tableur (Calc) marche très bien.
> Ou NeoOffice (bientôt il y aura aussi KOffice en natif, et OpenOffice aussi).





Une partie de mon boulot c'est de modéliser des échangeurs de chaleurs et des fours avec un tableur de type Excel. Il me faut donc quelque chose de relativement stable rapide et performant. De plus gnumeric à l'avantage de pouvoir être sauvé en fichier de type .txt ce qui est rès facile quand il faut insérer des données dans un document LaTeX. 

S j'utilise neoOffice qui tourne en mode natif aurais-je les performances attendues ??
Autre petite question tant que j'y suis le fichiers power point peuvent être lu avec l'équivalent de power point sur neoOffice et la télécommande fournie avec mon mac book pro peut elle fonctionner aec ce logiciel ??

Merci !!


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2007)

Pour la t&#233;l&#233;commande, je ne sais pas.
Pour les PowerPoint, &#231;a marche plut&#244;t bien avec Impress [la partie pr&#233;sentation de NeoOffice/OpenOffice].
Quant au tableur il est tr&#232;s bien, c'est un tableur, quoi. Tu peux soit utiliser OpenOffice avec X11 [plus rapide] ou NeoOffice [mieux int&#233;gr&#233; au syst&#232;me].


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Mars 2007)

alander a dit:


> Une partie de mon boulot c'est de modéliser des échangeurs de chaleurs et des fours avec un tableur de type Excel. Il me faut donc quelque chose de relativement stable rapide et performant. De plus gnumeric à l'avantage de pouvoir être sauvé en fichier de type .txt ce qui est rès facile quand il faut insérer des données dans un document LaTeX.
> 
> S j'utilise neoOffice qui tourne en mode natif aurais-je les performances attendues ??
> Autre petite question tant que j'y suis le fichiers power point peuvent être lu avec l'équivalent de power point sur neoOffice et la télécommande fournie avec mon mac book pro peut elle fonctionner aec ce logiciel ??
> ...


Je ne sais pas si NeoOffice te conviendra niveau performance, mais OpenOffice.org, même si il tourne dans X11, tourne en "natif" dans le sens ou il n'y a pas d'émulation ou quoi que ce soit.
Donc la rapidité n'a aucune raison d'être moins bonne qu'avec Gnumeric qui de toute façon passe par X11 lui aussi


----------



## mat_33 (15 Mai 2009)

J'exhume ce vieux post parce que je bloque pour l'installation de gnumeric.
J'ai suivi la procédure décrite avec finkcommander et fink. Dans les deux cas ça ne change rien, fink ne trouve pas gnumeric dans la liste. J'ai vérifié dans fink commander, l'option "uses unstable packages" est bien activée mais toujours pas de gnumeric dans la liste. Avez vous une idée ?
Merci


----------



## GillesF (15 Mai 2009)

Chez moi il est visiblement disponible via macports, donc tu peux essayer :
sudo port install gnumeric


----------



## mat_33 (19 Mai 2009)

Merci, ça a marché avec macport.
Après, si je pouvais trouver la version française de gnumeric, ça serait parfait.


----------



## GillesF (20 Mai 2009)

Là je sais pas du tout :s


----------

